# What Happened To The 6mm PPC?



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Years ago I read about it & learned it was the most accurate cartridge out to 300 yards. Wondered why no one made ammo & rifles for it. Well they did briefly but they didn't catch on so that stopped. It's still dominating 100 & 200 yard benchrest competition but they have to buy barrels made for it & load their own ammo. I just read about it again to see what passed it up but nothing has. It's still dominating benchrest at 100 & 200 yards. After 300 yards some heavier & faster bullets begin to match it for accuracy. Or so I've read. The most accurate cartridge ever made wasn't good enough to sell. That's odd. I expected it to take off like the Creedmoor. Barely a whimper & gone. Maybe they expected a boom & overpriced it, who knows. Well I just saw 100 unprimed Norma brass on sale for $121. MSRP $139. I can only imagine what loaded ammo used to cost. Maybe there's my answer.


----------

